
The Ken Thompson Hack - guidoiaquinti
http://wiki.c2.com/?TheKenThompsonHack
======
guidoiaquinti
In 1984 KenThompson was presented with the ACM TuringAward. Ken's acceptance
speech Reflections On Trusting Trust ([http://cm.bell-
labs.com/who/ken/trust.html](http://cm.bell-labs.com/who/ken/trust.html))
describes a hack (in every sense), the most subversive ever perpetrated,
nothing less than the root password of all evil.

